# Trace Any Reliance Subscriber’s Surname



## honinder (Oct 5, 2010)

*techwek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/reliancepost-logo2.jpg

The number of mobile subscribers in India are rapidly increasing. Its very rare to find someone without a mobile phone these days.  This explosive growth in mobile phone users have lead to an increase in getting suspicious and mischievous calls  and messages.  If you are getting such these types of calls and messages from any Reliance mobile number then it might help you  to know about subscriber’s surname, though it will not help you more than it.

*Why should I trace Reliance subscriber’s surname?
*
If  you are getting mischievous messages from unknown mobile number and you have doubt on someone. If someone is giving missed calls on your mobile to annoy you, so trace the surname of doubtful mobile subscriber to clear your doubt. There are many handsets available with voice changer application. If someone is calling you in different voices to prank you, it might help you to know about him/her.

*How can I trace the surname of Reliance subscriber?
*
Reliance Started a service for customers to recharge their prepaid account online and to pay the bill for postpaid and Land-line customers also.  Although it’s not working anymore(I tried prepaid recharge option) but option is still available there. Suppose if you are a Reliance prepaid subscriber and want to recharge your account online, then you will have to put your mobile number and email address.  You will find the subscriber’s surname in the next page for confirmation, so you can use this service for tracing.

Click here for the link


Select Instant Pay option for postpaid and land-line subscriber.

Use Instant Recharge for prepaid subscriber.

Source: TechWek


----------



## tobbyhot (Oct 5, 2010)

I have tried lots of software and I used to find these kinda stuffs always. And I know they just told about the state of the subscriber nothing more than that coz its illegal for the companies to reveal the identity...
_______________________________________
stream movies online | online streaming movies


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 5, 2010)

@toby, dude, please remove those movie streaming ads from ur signature or u'll be reported.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Oct 10, 2010)

thnks works gud


----------

